# Rally for Public Lands!



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Please come out to let Utah politicians (and everybody else) know that Utah's hunters and anglers don't support the state's misguided ambition to take control of our public lands.

Bill Christensen, Regional Director for the Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation, will be our voice among the many speakers from diverse stakeholder groups. I think it's important for us to be a strong and visible presence at this event.

So put on some camo and join us on March 2nd!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Today's the day! Hope to see a lot of camo in the crowd!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be there! I'm glad to see this post!
R


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

alot of folks showed up


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

cornerfinder said:


> alot of folks showed up


Good to hear, I'm glad one finally happened in Utah .


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

I was on my way from Utah county when I got caught up in that mess on I -15! Bummed out that I missed it. Wonder how many others run into the same mess trying to get there.


----------

